# Get high (on Life) from my own Supply



## NadeemV5 (7/9/16)

...So I took it upon myself to start making my own juice...Trail batch.....Busy steeping the flavours at the moment... Wish me luck guys...Cape Town area Athlone

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (7/9/16)

Why the "get high"?
What are you mixing?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (7/9/16)

. thc? hope not lol.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## NadeemV5 (7/9/16)

Lol it's a old movie saying....caught your attention didn't it......

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## NadeemV5 (7/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Why the "get high"?
> What are you mixing?


Oh shit the poo poo..... Lol nothing illegal dude....it's just a old movie saying....

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (7/9/16)

NadeemV5 said:


> Oh shit the poo poo..... Lol nothing illegal dude....it's just a old movie saying....
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## Andre (7/9/16)

All the best, hope they come out awesome. Love that bottle with the wire closure cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (7/9/16)

"Get High" does put a seed of "THC" in my mind, to be perfectly honest....Lol....I also love the little red bottle with the wire cap. Good luck with your venture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NadeemV5 (7/9/16)

Thanks guys

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------

